

Steampunk Game Boy Ultimate Modification - insomniamg
http://wireninja.com/steampunk-game-boy-ultimate-modification/

======
ryanelkins
That's kind of weird that the blogger didn't link back to whoever actually
made the gameboy. Nice picture, but I would have liked to see a link to the
original source (not the submitter's fault).

